# Craftsman 2 gt 18hp twin garden tractor



## EarlofDuke67 (Feb 5, 2011)

I need help finding a diagram for 48 in. snow blade made by Craftsman 14 in high, model#486-24404 serial#3341. My locking mechanism broke this week and I need to know what I'm missing and if I can order the part or build it myself. I think something came off while I was plowing. Dont know what you've got till it's gone. Plow wont lift up and lock? Hoping for help.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it electric lift or manual lift ( with the mowing deck lift lever) - i have an '86 GTII - the deck lift lever locking pin was all rusted up on mine- after several hits with a hammer and plenty of PB blaster it finally all freed up. Its just a little pin that sticks out of the lever that 'locks' it into its multiple positions.


----------



## EarlofDuke67 (Feb 5, 2011)

This one has its own handle and now when I press down on the handle it does nothing and locks into nothing , like I lost a part to lift blade and lock into place. But yes it is a manual plow and thank you for your help . My mower lift handle is not used for the plow


----------



## slojoe (Apr 24, 2012)

It's over a year ago since you asked, if you haven't fixed your plow yet you can find the diagram and available parts/numbers from sears:
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/part-model/Craftsman-Parts/Snow-removal-equipment-Parts/Model-48624404/0247/1500640/10000621/00001?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=48624404

Owner manuals are also available for some of the older Sears plows online showing closeups of assembled parts. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0711531.pdf

Is the OM


----------

